# Limerick Bowmen Money Shoot is a Go!



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Great news*

Come on guy's get your tails to Limerick on April 18 with cash in hand to register if you have not signed up yet. It is going to be a great shoot and they are putting up money..How can you go wrong.

Thanks Limerick!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I knew you guy's would come through!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Archer 1 said:


> I knew you guy's would come through!


You knew that because you are obviously a excellent judge of character.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Late Registrations will be accepted the day of the Shoot. Cash required for late registrations.
$70 per two man team. 
Minimum payout to shooters will be $2000, and top ten placing teams will receive a cash purse.

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

We finished setting out a challenging course today, in the rain.

All targets have IBO Centers, and 14 rings in the upper back corner, in case you fall behind and want to try and catch up. Lots of deer.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*money shoot*

My dad and I are looking forward to the shoot, You are an first class guy sniper for putting forth all this effort to make everyone happy.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

desemipro said:


> My dad and I are looking forward to the shoot, You are an first class guy sniper for putting forth all this effort to make everyone happy.


Some would argue that opinion.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*opinion*

Ahhh why worry about them then...hehe


----------



## twistedpeep (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that has registered for this shoot, Im looking forward to meeting all of you. I'm sure you will all have a good time. It even looks like the weather will be cooperating:thumbs_up


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*teams*

How many teams do we have now?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Enough to pay at least $2000 in Purses.

We'll give you the final number at about 9:30 on Sunday.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

is the shoot on sat or sun


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Shoot is *SATURDAY * the 18th. My bad.

You know, I never noticed. I just knew it was the 18th. I feel....so foolish. Thank you for bringing that to my attention Bob.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

all good just didnt want to be the only one there twiddling my thumbs


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*start time*

Sniper, You mention 9:30am. Isn't the shotgun start at 9am? and meeting at 8:30am?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bob, I would have been right beside you.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kurt, all these details are beyond my paygrade, but you are right. Practice Range opens at Dawn, Meeting and instructions at 8:30, and ShotGun Start at 9 AM.

Of course, I won't be able to find anything out until after that. I don't have the clearance. Details should be directed to Gary Gerhart by phone, or you could try to PM TwistedPeep.


----------



## twistedpeep (Jan 25, 2009)

Like Sniper said, the practice range is open at dawn untill 8:30 Am. At 8:30 the practice range will be closed for the duration of the shoot (safety concerns). At 8:30 am a general meeting will be held with all participants for instructions, issuance of scorecards, finall paperwork, etc. Hopefully a shootgun start at 9:Am. All of the teams that have preregistered have been assigned a starting target number. Looks like nice weather for Saturday. See you all there..... Frank


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Weather*

Bless Mother nature as she is getting it all out of here system now and not on Saturday.

Let's hope the wind stays in check and not like Easter Sunday! :thumbs_do


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

This shoot is not in a field, but back a bit in the woods, with cedars, a berm, and thick stuff to help break the wind, if any.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

sniper do you know if anybody is looking for a partner mine backed out on me


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

or can i shoot it by my self if i put up the whole $70


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know of anybody myself. PM twistedpeep. That's not in my nonexistent job description.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pack up the car, put out the cat, and get to the Two man team Money Shoot Tomorrow Morning!
Minimum $2000 payout. 
One Class, "Unlimited"
Late registrations will be accepted at the desk on Saturday morning. Plenty of slots left. 

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Targets are out, and look great! Excellent or brand new vitals. Lots ofshadows and illusions. 

We are ready for the best you got.

late registrations will be accepted tomorrow morning over the desk before the shoot.

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*money shoot*

my Dad and I can't wait sounds like fun......My name is Clay and my dads name is Alan everyone feel free to say Hello always happy to meet new people. GOOD LUCK to everyone and most importantly HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Good luck to everyone shooting tommorrow and it's going to be good time. Looking forward to meeting everyone involved.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope you shoot better than you spell. Tomorrow only has one M. 

And in one hour and 4 minutes, Tomorrow will be Today!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks dude. It's nice to see you are more worried that i hit the m button twice than about me trying to wish people luck and keeping your thread at the top. Appreciate it man.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I'm up at 1/4 til 5 in the MMmorning just to help ensure you have a ggood day. 

I'll buy you a Gatorade at Noon, as a apology. I expect you'll need it about then.

Deal?


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

game on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Game....over.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

it was before i started today


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Scores please.:wink:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Where's my Gatorade?:wink:


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I haul out two ice chests to the shooting area, and you never said that then. You're like my ex wife.

Tell you what, I'll keep some in the Barn reefer for you in case you show up the next few shoots.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

xringbob said:


> it was before i started today


All that wind and rain can really mess up a guy's game, huh? Hopefully, you'll have better weather next time. I'm sure that will help.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

lol!


----------

